# Cheap camping in PA



## mtroku

Hi to all, we are new. We were hoping for any suggestions for cheap camping towards or around the Pocono area (Pennsylvania) where they don't nickle and dime you for air conditioner and more than 4 people? We have 2 adults and 3 kids (2-18 and 1-16). We have a travel trailer - 23ft. I feel like everywhere we look it's $3-$5 per night for air conditioning and $4-$7 per night for anyone above 4 ppl. All we want is a pool and a lake around and woods would be nice. Is there a directory that's easy to look at? Thanks for any help - can you tell we are first time travel trailer buyers? : ) Thanks! Michelle


----------



## nowpresence

Did you find anything? I want to go camping in a tent with a dog and an looking for somewhere inexpensive near York, PA. Thank you! Joli


----------



## GlitterHiker

Joli - Try Codorus State Park; I've stayed there a few times.

Pennsylvania has so many possibilities for camping. I've only started exploring the area. A few resources you could browse through:
Private campgrounds: PA Campgrounds, Camping Resorts & RV Parks :: Pennsylvania Campground Owners Association
State parks: Pennsylvania State Parks - Camping - PA DCNR
State forests, including dispersed/backcountry: PADCNR-Camping


----------



## nowpresence

*Thank you!*

Awesome suggestions! I just purchased a book...something like Moon Camping Guide for PA. It looks pretty good too :-D
Joli


----------



## GlitterHiker

nowpresence said:


> something like Moon Camping Guide for PA. It looks pretty good too :-D
> Joli


I'll check that out! thanks


----------

